# Key doesnt come out of ignition after shutdown



## Lunceford34 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey my key wont come out of the ignition after shutdown. I have a 2004 GTO. It would only come out when i disconnect the battery. :willy: I think it is the theft crap or something. Yeah i bought the car with this problem. I had it since Friday.

Please help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Key cylinder lock is a well documented issue. You may have to remove the lock from the column and machine it. There is a DYI step by step process on this archived. If I come across it it will be made a sitcky.

Found the Thread and made this a sticky here>> 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/ignition-lock-cylinder-removal-replacement-29063/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Link to a previous thread linking a step by step to fix this issue from a different site you can link to that site via the link below.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/help-cant-turn-key-18014/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a video on removing the ignition cylinder:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Should only run you a few $100 to fix.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NICE HP......... I added the vid to the sticky.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your key only comes out when you disconnect the battery, thats odd. The ignition problem the guys above is talking about happens no matter what.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That vid don't really solve the issue to the cause. It needs to be *lubbed*, or it will happen again.


----------



## elchivogoat (Oct 25, 2021)

I have the same problem. Did the vid help with this issue? Because the key gets stuck after the car is turned off and the only way the key is released is to disconnect the battery


----------

